# The myth of Republican fiscal Conservatism - debunked.



## Blake Bowden (Feb 28, 2009)

Interesting...







I just wish a true conservative would stand up


----------



## jonesvilletexas (Feb 28, 2009)

If you can find one!


----------



## jwardl (Feb 28, 2009)

There are a few -- they just have no spines, and allow themselves to be brow-beaten into tacking a back seat and even apologizing for their views. There's nothing to apologize for! True conservatism is realistic, and is neither unkind, selfish, or cruel.

Conservatives are often slammed as having no compassion for the poor and downtrodden. Hogwash. We care a great deal for those who have fallen upon hard times, so long as they're interested in helping themselves and aren't sitting on their hands, arrogantly thinking they deserve to have everything handed to them. Conservatives organize, run, and contribute to charities and community organizations all the time. What makes us "selfish" and "greedy" is that we believe monetary contributions should be voluntary -- the amount and frequency of which to be determined by the contributor -- not compulsory... levied and controlled by the government.


----------

